

MyTym, a Time Tracking django application. Source available as GPL. [Day 3, 7days7apps] - shabda
http://day3.7days7apps.com/

======
shabda
Source is available at
<http://7days7apps.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/timetrack0.01/>

If you wanna check this, and not register, You can login as demo/demo or
demo2/demo2.

~~~
mrtron
Judging by the source I give you a +1 for django/python coding style.

Very well done overall.

One thing I might suggest since you are open sourcing this - some
documentation as to why you make certain decisions. Quickly skimming the
source, I am left wondering why you went that route in todidlist.dynaforms.

If you want to move the conversation to another venue, my email is in my
profile.

~~~
shabda
I am just trying to finish and deploy an app every day, so I am not able to
document the code as much as I would like to. That said, In django, you need
to define each field for the form. With a todo list I need a form which can
have an arbitrary number of fields. And all the fields should have the same
field type. So the way then I would like to declare the form is

[<http://day2.7days7apps.com/paste/244/>]

So I need to muck around a bit with Metaclasses, and subclass Forms to
Dynaforms.

Ps. How do I paste code here? The formatting is lost, if I just paste.

~~~
mrtron
in your edit screen there should be a help button...you need to indent the
code portion like

    
    
       this
    

Interesting technique in the forms - I would never thought of doing it that
way. I find newforms to still not be ideal and do a fair number of my own
hacks. Thanks for the response :)

